# Cheesecake in my pressure cooker..



## daveomak (Dec 3, 2018)

I love cheesecake...  I decided to FINALLY try making one... This one is my second...  
I had to tweak the Insta Pot recipe for this one...  It's more in line with what members on this forum make...
I still had a problem with the center not totally cooking but....  I covered the cake with foil and towels and let it finish cooking on the kitchen counter and all is good...
My stuff..
.. my modified 50 year old cooker ....






	

		
			
		

		
	
 ..
	

		
			
		

		
	







..  getting the air our of the batter...





	

		
			
		

		
	
 ..


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 3, 2018)

Woo-Hoo!
Looks Great, Dave!

I recently used a liner for 'her' crock pot. Those things are the cats meow!
Lift it out, and the pot is clean!

50 year old Cooker....
My wife often tells me she's been cookin for 50 years. 
But actually, she's wrong. It's more like 60.


----------



## tropics (Dec 3, 2018)

Looks good Dave
Richie


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 3, 2018)

Dave

Looks great
And thanks for the Blood sugar elevation...Lol


----------



## Buf (Dec 3, 2018)

Looks pretty good to me. I've been wanting to try to make one in mine. How do you get that out of the pot?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 3, 2018)

Awesome job Dave. Never thought  to do a cheesecake in the pressure cooker


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Dec 3, 2018)

The only way I do cheesecake is in my Instant Pot electric pressure cooker.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 3, 2018)

Buf said:


> Looks pretty good to me. I've been wanting to try to make one in mine. How do you get that out of the pot?


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Dec 3, 2018)

I use the foil sling method shown in this video.
PS- my secret crust recipe uses ginger snap cookies that you get in a tin around chrismass time instead of graham crackers or oreos.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 3, 2018)

Hold on.

We can do cheesecake in an instant pot?


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 3, 2018)

Looks good . I could eat that everyday .


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Dec 3, 2018)

This is my go to recipe for instant pot cheesecake.


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 3, 2018)

I use my pressure cooker several times a week, but never thought of doing a cheesecake.* What are the advantages of doing it under pressure?*

BTW, many of my recipes are done using pressure steam (i.e., using a trivet to keep the food out of the water as is shown in the OP's pics). It is the best way to cook potatoes before mashing them (6-7 minutes pressure steamed); cooking rice (7 minutes pressure steamed); and pretty much any vegetable (artichokes come to mind).


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Dec 3, 2018)

WOW, that looks really good.

George


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 3, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Hold on.
> 
> We can do cheesecake in an instant pot?


Yeppers.  And yogurt too.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 3, 2018)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Yeppers.  And yogurt too.


I will now research eggnog instant pot cheese cake


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 3, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I will now research eggnog instant pot cheese cake


When I first got my IP Duo 60 a couple of years ago,  I was like, WTH do I do with this thing?
Found the following website and gained much insight.   https://www.hippressurecooking.com


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 3, 2018)

Dave,  the cheescake looks awesome.  You have inspired me to give it a try soon.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 3, 2018)

I like the pressure cooker cake...  No crust on the top, it's all wonderful creamy cheese...  The other + is it only take 30 minutes to cook...  It takes longer to mix up all the ingredients...
I tried the foil sling idea..  worked good...  Sooooo, I had to screw with the sling idea and make electric fence wire hand holds...  
You should know me by now, I have to screw with every good idea....


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 3, 2018)

I've been intrigued with this post and so I went to a site where the author blogs her recipes, many of which use an insta-pot/pressure cooker. Here is one of several of her cheesecake recipes:

Pressure Cooker Cheesecake

According to her, the big advantage of doing it in the pressure cooker is that the cheesecake doesn't crack.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 4, 2018)

Looks fantastic Dave!
Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 7, 2018)

That cheesecake looks great, Dave!!  I couldn't tell from the pic--what did you line the cooker with to keep the raw cake together??
Gary


----------



## daveomak (Dec 7, 2018)

Parchment......


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 9, 2018)

That looks top notch Dave, very nice!


----------

